# Wierd current draw problem / circular saw-like noise????



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

My buddy's A6 is in my yard now with what seemed to be a simple battery problem. The voltage kept going down as we tried to limp it home but then it stopped before we could make it. When we got it at my place using a spare battery that I had, I checked it with a meter... The old battery was reading 12.75v, my spare was around the same. So I started the car again today and the battery reads 8-9v with the car running and there's a sound coming from the passenger side just like someone cutting a board with a circular saw!! I revved it up a bit and the sound disappeared and the voltage jumped back up a little to 10+something then started dropping back down to 8-9v. I stopped the car and checked again and my battery reads 12v... What gives??
I'm more into the old-school stuff, so I'm not too familiar with all the electronics of the 2.7t... Any help would be appreciated!!


----------

